# 2009 Dialysis Codes



## laurap (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello, everyone. I do the dialysis billing for a multi-specialty group and we are trying to get ready for the new year. The G-codes for dialysis have been deleted out of the HCPCS book and there are new codes in the CPT book for dialysis. We are just wondering if anyone has heard what codes Medicare is going to use for 2009. Our Medicare carrier is NGS (Upstate NY). Are they still going to use the G-codes or are they going to use the new CPT codes? If anyone knows, please let me know. Thank you.

Laura L. Porter, CPC


----------



## abill_423 (Jan 13, 2009)

The G-codes have been deleted. You need to use the new CPT codes when posting your dialysis payments.


----------



## laurap (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you.

Laura L. Porter, CPC


----------

